# Fantastic Upland day



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

Early morning, my Vizsla put up a woodcock. I was expecting a Pheasant.
He tracked it about 40 yards before it went up. Too far away for a shot.

We worked two fields and drove to another.

No sooner than we got near the field, he was on point.
I could see the bird moving through the grass. The bird went up and stayed low - shot three times (pump) in rapid succession, only to miss all three. I kicked myself for not moving up.

Not 50 yards down the path, and he was birdy again. He moved off into the thick brush and out popped a Pheasant. I took aim this time, and dropped it.

We moved off to the back of another field and back around. He was birdy again, and off into some thick cover. Out popped a woodcock. He was so close I could see his eyes and beak. I had that happen once a couple years ago and shot too soon (nothing left but feathers) - this time I let it fly out a bit and took aim. Now I've got a Pheasant and a woodcock - and it's only 9:00!

We went around some more heavy cover and along a corn field, in the direction of the one that got away earlier. Nothing there, so we cut through the thick stuff between the two fields.

A lot of scent. His nose was on the ground a lot, with his tail on a steady wag. When he slows down and his tail speeds up I know he's close to some hot scent - and more often than not, a bird. He moved off into some stuff where I couldn't see him. I looked for a place that might provide a shot and within a few minutes - up goes another pheasant - and down he goes.

Gizzy is the first bird dog I've ever owned - and he has one helluva nose.
Wish I could get him to S.Dakota. I have no doubt we'd have our limit every day!


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats on the fine afternoon. I think it would be a blast to bird hunt over a good dog. If I was further out west in a good bird state, I would probably give it a shot.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Congrats Rainbow!!

How old is your Vizla? My GSP is my first "bird dog" as well. I have a new found addiction for upland hunting now!!!! I just love watching him mature more and more when we are in the field! Anyway, Have a great season!!!!

Hawk


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

ThunderHawk7 said:


> Congrats Rainbow!!
> 
> How old is your Vizla? My GSP is my first "bird dog" as well. I have a new found addiction for upland hunting now!!!! I just love watching him mature more and more when we are in the field!
> 
> Hawk


Gizzy is about 5 years. He was tested by NAVHDA (North American Versatile Hunting Dog Association) when he was about 10 months and earned a Prize II in natural ability. In that test, he found the pheasant so fast, the judges weren't sure if it was just luck... it wasn't. He's amazing to watch.

He tracks, listens, and scents - up to 50 yards, through some of the thickest brush (I can't begin to get into), points, flushes, and retrieves. He's not a 'finished' dog - since he doesn't 'hold' on the flush... but it's not important to me - he does everything I could ever want a good hunting dog to do and more.

Today, he tracked and pointed a pheasant. I ran around to get ahead of the bird, since that was the only way the bird had to fly, and I saw the bird coming out - so close that I couldn't shoot when it took to wing - and had to let it get distance before shooting - then didn't drop the bird! It was going straight away, and I know I hit it, but it locked its wings and glided about 75 yards away into some nasty thick cover. We went in the direction I saw the bird fly, hoping to pick it up, but we didn't come across a single bird.

I went all the way back to the vehicle, got some water, and went back into the same area. I'd say about 15 to 30 minutes had passed. We were in some really thick cover. I couldn't see Giz through most of it, except when he circled back now and then.

Once I don't see or hear him for a few minutes, or I change direction, I whistle or call him - which I started to do. It wasn't long before Gizzy came back with a very warm bird. There weren't any other shots fired in the area - so I suspected it was the bird I shot at earlier. It had shot in it's leg - so it was probably hobbling when Gizzy caught it.

Later on, he put up a woodcock, in the thick brush, but it went away from me so there wasn't a shot.

He's never really been 'trained'. It's really just all natural ability.
He's never been 'forced' to retrieve, I just played hide-n-seek games with him in the house and outside, using food and his toys. I really only taught him obedience - which he was quick to learn.

I did learn alot through NAVHDA though. It's a good organization, and you might want to check them out - since your GSP is in that class of Versatile breeds that NAVHDA was designed to train and test. There are a lot of GSP's in NAVHDA, and they have some excellent training and great people there.
[email protected]


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Hi Rainbow,

I am already a member of NAVHDA! Last May Brock Vom Bergland aka "Grady" also earned a Prize II 105 in NA. I am a member of the Buckeye Chapter out of Leetonia Ohio. If I get some solid training in in the late winter/Early Spring we will be running in the Utility Prep Test. Right now I need to get him more bird exposure. I agree a NAVHDA Club is an excellent place to bring out your dog's true potential...and yours as a trainer. Enjoy the rest of your season!!!!

Hawk


----------



## SWFisher (Aug 15, 2005)

Congrats on a great hunt! Your Visla is beauty! I have always hunted over e setters but have a real interest in Vislas. There is a breeder close to my location that would loan out a started dog for the day if wanted to test one out. I am making such great progress with my oldest setter this year I dont want to slow the momentum. But i really am glad to see vislas being bred and worked in this area!


Josh


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

ThunderHawk7 said:


> Hi Rainbow,
> 
> I am already a member of NAVHDA! Last May Brock Vom Bergland aka "Grady" also earned a Prize II 105 in NA. I am a member of the Buckeye Chapter out of Leetonia Ohio.


Great! That's the chapter I was with... in fact, I started their newsgroup on Yahoo... and still get their posts.

I'm just not a member any longer.

There are a lot of good people there! (and dogs)

Good luck with the Utility training... it's tough to get a good finished dog.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

SWFisher said:


> Congrats on a great hunt! Your Visla is beauty! ...But i really am glad to see vislas being bred and worked in this area!
> 
> Josh


I never heard of a Vizsla before I got Giz. I did some research online and his breed kept appearing in various quizzes for what I wanted out of a dog. I did some research and saw a picture of them online - but never in person. 

Luckily there was a breeder who just had a litter of available pups, who owned both the sire and the dame, who lived in W.Pa.. The two dogs had champion blood lines from dogs in California and Texas.

The breed itself is very protected by the breeders and the community that hunts and field trials them. I've yet to see the breed advertised in the paper or found in a pet store... which helps keep the breed free from over-breeding.

I'll definitely try to get another Vizsla when Gizzy passes - which will put me near retirement (hopefully) - and on my way to S.Dakota!

I think the V in Vizsla really stands for Velcro - cuz he loves to be near me - like on my lap!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm getting a v in the spring. I've been working with a breeder in Cardington. I'll pay a bunch, but the dog will have bred-in instincts and I will get training assistance from the breeder. Boy, you are right about their protectivity...


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

crankus_maximus said:


> I'm getting a v in the spring....


Try to get involved in NAVHDA. It's a fantastic organization for training / testing, that will give you and the dog a great start. There are chapters in Ohio and Pa., I'm not sure where Hilliard is located, but here's a link to the Buckeye chapter's website: 

http://home.adelphia.net/~fazenbaker/NAVHDA.html

Vizsla's make excellent family pets as well as hunting companions.
One of the nice things is their short hair, so shedding isn't a problem, and they don't pick up burrs.

Gizzy sleeps in our bed, lays on our couch, and stays in a kennel through the day when nobody's home.

I don't believe in a dog being either a pet or a hunting dog.
Gizzy is a fantastic hunting dog - and has always been indoors with us.

Are you getting a male or female?
I'd like to breed Gizzy - but since he doesn't have the awards, it'd be pretty tough to find any one who would breed him (I think).

Let me know if you have any questions about the dog after you get it.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

There is also a chapter around Columbus...I believe its called Mid-Ohio Chapter. Look to enter your pup in a Natural Ability Test. It is a great way to gauge your early training. If you have any questions shoot me a PM. I am sure Rainbow would be glad to help you out as well. My pup is also a house dog as well. It does wonders to develop a bond for training....Best of Luck with your pup...

Hawk


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

We would take either a male or female. I like the lines of the males better than the females, but my experience with other breeds is that females are of sweeter disposition. However, with the v's we are told it is the opposite. Our breeder is going to let us have a choice (most will not). They are excellant to work with. They are the Keetons of Linden's Vizsla's out of Cardington.

Hilliard is just west of Columbus.


----------

